# Pick my first guitar!



## guitar (Apr 12, 2009)

I am just picking up my first musical instrument. I have chosen to start with the acoustic guitar and later plan on moving to the electric. Since i have no knowledge of which guitar i should be getting, i am looking for some guidance.

I do not want to spend more than $350 since i am a student.

What do you guys think of think of these guitars?

Seagull Minstrel Acoustic Dreadnought Guitar (Cedar) $250
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Seagull-Minstrel-Acoustic-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ120077345

Seagull S6 Spruce $280
Norman B20 $280
Yamaha FG-410 EA $450 (over my budget but i would not mind paying a little more if its worth the price)


----------



## OMGRLY? (Nov 30, 2008)

Any guitar from the godin family (Seagull, Norman, Art & Lutherie, etc) is good  and well worth the money. They're hand-made in Canada, I believe. My first guitar was an Art & Lutherie cedar top, and she's proven to be a great companion.

The most important thing to do is to get out there and try out as many guitars as you can within your price range and get the guitar that feels the best to you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Get that Seagull. It will more than suit your needs as a learner and it has much better sound than most beginner instruments. It is well-built and rugged as well.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree. You really can't go wrong with anything from the Godin guitar family. I've got a Simon & Patrick acoustic that I bought back in 1995 and it sounds great.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My first acoustic was a Norman B20. Nice axe to start on for sure. All the LASIDO instruments are good bang for the buck. The higher end ones are especially good value.

http://www.lasido.com/


Hey!! This is my 400th post! Holy cow!


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Tanglewoods are great guitars as well!


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

I just went through this process and chose the S6 over the Norman, simply because the neck is a bit smaller on the Norman, and the Seagull felt more comfortable in my hand. I think you would be happy wih either of those choices.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Excellent advice as always above.

Play as many as you can, even high end models to get the feel and sound you're looking for.

Find the shape and size for you. I started with a dread because I thought I should. The went to a Jumbo and now have 2 OM style guitars which I love. The guitar must be comfortable.

Tone woods do make a difference, you need to find what sound you want.

You cannot go wrong with Godin, but look at the used market as well. Your dollars go a lot further and if you have a friend that plays, take them with you.


----------



## guitar (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you guys for your great advice!

I just got my first guitar today, and i am really excited! I got the 1st guitar on my list, the Seagull Minstrel. I hope I've made a good choice. Anyone know how old this guitar is? The serial number is in the 1300's which strikes me as low. I am really curious about this.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

guitar said:


> Thank you guys for your great advice!
> 
> I just got my first guitar today, and i am really excited! I got the 1st guitar on my list, the Seagull Minstrel. I hope I've made a good choice. Anyone know how old this guitar is? The serial number is in the 1300's which strikes me as low. I am really curious about this.


Your best bet on the serial number is to send Godin an email. They will tell you the date it was made.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I was just looking at the pics from the ad. That doesn't look anything like a Seagull that I've seen before. Anyone know if they used a headstock like that?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the little triangular headstock that they currently use has only been around for 8 or 10 years(?). Not sure though...


----------



## guitar (Apr 12, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think the little triangular headstock that they currently use has only been around for 8 or 10 years(?). Not sure though...



You are probably right. I sent an email to Godin with the serial number and model of guitar. They sent me back an email specifying the guitar was made in 1987.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

guitar said:


> You are probably right. I sent an email to Godin with the serial number and model of guitar. They sent me back an email specifying the guitar was made in 1987.


Good to hear.

I was concerned because the ad mentioned solid cedar top back and sides, and to me, it just doesn't look right. Must be me.

Enjoy the guitar.


----------

